# setuid root



## ava99 (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

seit kurzem, habe ich folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich folgendes eingebe:

```
sudo apt-get update
```

dann kommt folgende Fehlermehldung:

```
sudo: must be setuid root
```

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar

Grüße ava99


p.s.Bs: Debian - Distribution Ubuntu


----------



## ishino (18. Dezember 2005)

# ls -l /usr/bin/sudo

---s--x--x  2 root root 97480 Oct  5 20:35 /usr/bin/sudo

^So sollte das aussehen. Wenn nicht:

# chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo


----------

